
Show HN: Coffee with me – founder.im - joshanthony
http://founder.im/josh/
======
Alex3917
Needs more information about you. So far Coupa Cafe is the biggest selling
point. Just add a link to your LinkedIn or something.

------
unusximmortalis
Any chance you'll stop by in Algavre? :)

